# hello everyone :)



## morganschickens (Aug 19, 2014)

I am new on this..

I hope to learn a lot on here and I look forward to helping the best I can, and hearing what everyone thinks! 

oh and my names morgan, nice to meet you all!

Please check out my other posts, I could use advice!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

We were all new to raising chickens at some point. Having someone new asking questions reminds us of the things we've forgotten along the way, so ask all you want. I'm sure someone will have answers that work for you.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Welcome to chicken forum !!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

hello morgan. welcome aboard, have fun and ask as many questions as you like.


----------



## youngfarmer (Sep 14, 2013)

This is a great community and almost every time a question is asked you get an answer. I've asked plenty. Ha


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi Morgan! Happy to have you join us. The more, the merrier.


----------



## vistech (Sep 12, 2014)

Very nice well come dear chicken lover hope you will be make fun at this plat forum best of luck


----------

